# Just returned from Valdoro Mountain Lodge



## Seph (Jul 6, 2011)

Remy and I spent a few days at the Valdoro Mountain Lodge this past weekend by using the open season benefit.  It was a great deal!  $80 a night for a studio plus in Breckenridge beats using points (there are no hotels in Breckenridge to make a comparable comparison to that common option).  

I wrote it up on our personal blog and included some pictures including the interesting issue with the foldout couch.  

http://www.hiltonloyalist.com/hgvc/...ldoro-mountain-lodge-–-breckenridge-colorado/

The couch issue isn't as bad as some would make it out to be but people should be aware of it because it's a minor hassle and space is a premium in that unit.


----------



## Remy (Jul 6, 2011)

The couch is an issue if you're the one moving it every night.


----------



## Seph (Jul 6, 2011)

Didn't seem like an issue to me.


----------



## julieandtheboys (Jul 7, 2011)

How do you deal with the altitude change? 

Do you know how much a two bedroom would be in open season?

We are still putting off being owners but this is one of the locations I am interested in going to besides our usual Hawaii.


----------



## Seph (Jul 7, 2011)

julieandtheboys said:


> How do you deal with the altitude change?
> 
> Do you know how much a two bedroom would be in open season?
> 
> We are still putting off being owners but this is one of the locations I am interested in going to besides our usual Hawaii.



They say to take it easy the first day and don't drink alcohol.  Evidently it has something to do with the body creating more blood platelets or some other such esoteric biological phenomena.  Some people also suffer mild insomnia the first night.  I certainly did.  Here's what we put on our personal blog about the issue:



> Climate
> Breckenridge is 9,600 feet above sea level. The air is thin and your body will require time to compensate for less oxygen by building up more hemoglobin. Any exertion may leave you short of breath and cause headaches and dizziness. Hydration and adequate nutrition is important. Take it easy the first days of your trip, drink plenty of water, eat normally and plan activities that require exertion toward the middle of your trip.



You can find the full write up here: http://www.hiltonloyalist.com/hgvc-resorts/valdoro-mountain-lodge/

The two bedroom is $120 a night and the two bedroom "plus" is $140 a night during open season.  The "plus" adds a hot tub to the room. Also you have to book at least a two night stay.  The current inventory seems to be a smattering of 2 day openings.  If you're wanting more I'd guess you could string some together.  For example there's a two bedroom plus available on the 17th and 18th, and a regular two bedroom available from the 19th to 21st.  Not an optimal situation but for the price seems like a reasonable aggravation. From my experience I'd imagine the staff would help to make it work out the best they could.


----------



## Remy (Jul 7, 2011)

julieandtheboys said:


> How do you deal with the altitude change?
> 
> Do you know how much a two bedroom would be in open season?
> 
> We are still putting off being owners but this is one of the locations I am interested in going to besides our usual Hawaii.



Ownership off resale has had a tremendous value. In addition to staying at amazing resorts using points, the open season in a resort within driving distance or a cheap flight offers some of the best vacations at far less than what hotels can go for. Places like Valdoro are great because you are getting Hampton Inn rates when there isn't a Hampton Inn within 100 miles. It's all mountain resorts. A ski lift within 600 feet helps too.

I vacation more since purchasing, but spend less. It has allowed for additional types of vacations, like cruises, with my vacation budget staying the same. (I don't use HGVC points for cruises, just to be clear).


----------



## itradehilton (Jul 10, 2011)

We love Valdoro, we have stayed during ski week  in Feb two years running and have also been in early June. It is a great resort. The town is small and easy to navigate. IMHO it would be a great place to own.


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 10, 2011)

Seph: headed out to the Valley of Gold this week!
Any evidence of the long winter? Has the mud dried up or is hiking still a mess?
Heard that there have been some staff personnel changes. Comment?
We hope Todd is still one of the concierge staff.


----------



## izzykool (Jul 11, 2011)

Went to Breckenridge in June 2010 - it snowed on June 15th!  Dunno how late into the summer snow continues, but coming from Florida seeing snow in June was really cool.  Seph is correct in saying take it easy for the day or so.  It took me about a good day for me to adjust as the first night I did have a slight headache.  If you get a chance to visit Estes National Park DO SO and be sure to drive Trail Ridge Road.  It is an awesome experience.  I also took the drive down to Canon City and checked out the Royal Gorge (train ride and suspension bridge).

Valdoro is a nice place, the rooms are spacious.  We had a two bedroom as we had two kids with us and it was perfect for them to have their own room and own beds.  And Breckenridge is nice little quaint city if you like the off the beaten path small town feel.  

I used points initially but extended my stay using open season at $120 per night for a two bedroom...you can't beat that for a spot as nice as Valdoro.


----------



## smokyhill (Jul 12, 2011)

*We're here now!*

I'm posting from our 2 bdrm + right now with the door to the deck wide open. I'd agree this is definitely an awesome place. We have yet to run into our 1st staff member that's not terrific.

I was just interrupted from my post by our nightly "visitor" a little red fox the staff has named Blondie. She has stopped by every night for a piece of cheese. They say she has lived across the road the last 2 to 3 years. She comes right to the door and takes her treat right out of my hand!

We definitely will return here as this is one of HGVC's gems. Everything about this place is A+++.


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 13, 2011)

smokyhill said:


> I'm posting from our 2 bdrm + right now with the door to the deck wide open. I'd agree this is definitely an awesome place. We have yet to run into our 1st staff member that's not terrific.
> 
> I was just interrupted from my post by our nightly "visitor" a little red fox the staff has named Blondie. She has stopped by every night for a piece of cheese. They say she has lived across the road the last 2 to 3 years. She comes right to the door and takes her treat right out of my hand!
> 
> We definitely will return here as this is one of HGVC's gems. Everything about this place is A+++.



 Cool. Not sure I would let a fox eat out of my hand, though.
 My sis arrived today. She said she has never seen as much snow around this late in the year. I start packing my bp tonight. Hope the hiking and biking trails aren't muddy.


----------



## smokyhill (Jul 13, 2011)

Kildahl said:


> Cool. Not sure I would let a fox eat out of my hand, though.
> My sis arrived today. She said she has never seen as much snow around this late in the year. I start packing my bp tonight. Hope the hiking and biking trails aren't muddy.



I'm also a biker (the Harley kind!) However, we've seen tons of cyclists since getting here last Friday. The only ones looking muddy were the one's we saw coming down the mountain at Keystone. Your only problem might be the fact it's rained here every day since we got here at least once. (not long enough to put a crimp in our day) I think they said the rain is supposed to be tapering off over the next couple days. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## GregT (Jul 13, 2011)

All,

How close is the Valdoro to the closest lift/gondola?   I'd asked a question over on the Marriott boards asking to compare the different Marriott ski properties (Tahoe/Park City/Breck) and also asked for feedback on Valdoro.   No one on the Marriott board had a comparison.

I'd love to hear any views on Valdoro's proximity to ski facilities and also how it compares to the Marriott properties?

My family doesn't currently ski but we want to get the kids started -- and we also have family in Colorado Springs so Breckinridge is very attractive.

Thanks for any thoughts on the ski facilities and Valdoro!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 13, 2011)

smokyhill said:


> I'm also a biker (the Harley kind!) However, we've seen tons of cyclists since getting here last Friday. The only ones looking muddy were the one's we saw coming down the mountain at Keystone. Your only problem might be the fact it's rained here every day since we got here at least once. (not long enough to put a crimp in our day) I think they said the rain is supposed to be tapering off over the next couple days. Hope it works out for you.



Thanks, Smoky. Hope your week finishes high but dry!


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 13, 2011)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> How close is the Valdoro to the closest lift/gondola?   I'd asked a question over on the Marriott boards asking to compare the different Marriott ski properties (Tahoe/Park City/Breck) and also asked for feedback on Valdoro.   No one on the Marriott board had a comparison.
> 
> ...



Greg, I may not be the best source of information as my wife and I no longer downhill ski but we stay at Valdoro each year during ski season and our son does join us, from time to time, for snowboarding.

The resort is well-positioned in relation to peak nine. There is a shuttle available (no charge but we always tip) but my son and many other teenagers would walk _down_ Villiage Road to access the mountain near Maggie's Pond or walk _up_ the same road to Beaver Creek. The shuttle will take you to either the Peak 9 Super Chair or the Gondola to Peak 8. The shuttle has taken my wife and I to the Nordic ski center on Ski Hill Road. 
I have seen many families with young children utilizing the shuttle from the Lodge. The shuttle loads just outside the main entrance to the lobby. I hope this gives you a start. I believe you can find a downloadable map of the Breckenridge ski areas which will help you get oriented.


----------



## floyddl (Jul 13, 2011)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> How close is the Valdoro to the closest lift/gondola?   I'd asked a question over on the Marriott boards asking to compare the different Marriott ski properties (Tahoe/Park City/Breck) and also asked for feedback on Valdoro.   No one on the Marriott board had a comparison.
> 
> ...



Valdoro is a short walk of about a block.  Their shuttle bus runs people back and forth and drops you off right at the lodge.  You can call and they come back to pick you up.  No inconvenience at all


----------



## itradehilton (Jul 17, 2011)

Breckenridge is where our kids learned to ski. One of the ski schools is on peak nine just about a 2 minute shuttle ride up the hill from Valdoro. If you can, book the Ultimate 4 lessons during a weekday stay. Our kids got great ski instructors and with only 4 kids in the group they got lots of attention. Also the children's ski school lets you leave the ski's at the school if booking more than one day of lessons. I can't say enough good things about the Children's and teen ski lessons on Peak 9.


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 17, 2011)

Ckecked in last night. Originally, had hoped to get here in time for the Brek Beer Fest but our flight out was cancelled Friday night.
Police were quite busy with drunks, in cars and on foot,  into the early morning hours. 
The property looks great, especially the walk way to the pool.
Lots of snow up on the peaks!


----------

